# What's your favorite concealed carry rig?



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I use a vertical shoulder rig or a belt clip holster depending on the clothing I'm wearing. I only have one conceal gun, a S&W 39-2 9mm.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I usually drop my Taurus 85 38spl right in my pocket for concealed carry, it is small and light enough for everyday, but have found the SigSauer1911 in a Blackhawk serpa on either my belt or with the paddle to be an easy carry as well, it's a full size and not to concealable in our weather.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I don't even try to conceal it...


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I had to cover up the searial number...it goes in the holster a bit more.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I either carry a full size 1911 45acp (Thompson Auto Ordance frame, Sarco slide and all other parts Wilson Combat)or my Taurus PT745 45acp. The 1911 in a serpa paddle and the PT745 in the waistband in front.

Eric, some thought for concealed carry, when a bad guy enters a place what do you think he looks for, security or someone armed and guess who is the first target !


----------



## Jkcckc2002 (Apr 15, 2013)

Xdm .40.


----------



## awd199 (Jan 4, 2012)

An old J-frame in .38 special, Officer's size Colt in .45 ACP both carried in a Crossbreed Supertuck. Also sometimes as a back up or primary when the Smith or Colt can't be concealed, a KelTec P-32 .32ACP carried in a Kydex pocket holster from Alabama Holster Co.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

thanks guys, interesting to see and read all the different thoughts...........


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

prairiewolf said:


> I either carry a full size 1911 45acp (Thompson Auto Ordance frame, Sarco slide and all other parts Wilson Combat)or my Taurus PT745 45acp. The 1911 in a serpa paddle and the PT745 in the waistband in front.Eric, some thought for concealed carry, when a bad guy enters a place what do you think he looks for, security or someone armed and guess who is the first target !


Well then, I guess I will have to shoot first Ed... down here you would look a little strange with a jacket on when it's 90-100-115, I try to stay away from places with bad guys too...I just don't have the money for a compact 1911 .45...or I would conceal carry... I just open carry.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Kimber pro carry 2 in 9mm. Carried in a Nate Squared IWB holster.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

azpredatorhunter said:


> Well then, I guess I will have to shoot first Ed... down here you would look a little strange with a jacket on when it's 90-100-115, I try to stay away from places with bad guys too...I just don't have the money for a compact 1911 .45...or I would conceal carry... I just open carry.


Well Eric, Good Luck at staying out of areas with bad guys !!!! Also I carry my fullsize 1911 alot of times concealed by just wearing a T-shirt and shorts,


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

prairiewolf said:


> Well Eric, Good Luck at staying out of areas with bad guys !!!! Also I carry my fullsize 1911 alot of times concealed by just wearing a T-shirt and shorts,


I know Ed... I just need a good holster... I am thinking about a crossbreed holster, but my XD .45 is a little bit large, my wifes Kimber 1911 would be a better choice...


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

No problem Eric, its just something I dont think alot of people think about. Go to the new post I just put up. Why do "YOU" carry a weapon


----------



## JLowe69 (Nov 30, 2011)

I carry my Ruger LC9 all the time. Technically its not concealed, as you can tell its there in the Bulldog holster, but I keep it covered with my shirttail. The local P.D. calls it "open covered carry". I asked several officers when I first moved here what way would cause me the least grief and thats what they prefer, plus with my frame its pretty tuff to comfortably conceal here in the summer anyway. Comfortably being the operative word. As far as the "bad guys", from what I've seen, they tend to give you a bit more space when they notice it. I've heard the "it makes you a target for the bad guys" argument before, but from what Ive seen I have to disagree. If someone is planning to make trouble, I believe they will do it when they don't know it could easily end in their getting shot. In other words seeing an armed citizen keeps thugs in check, rather than making them to cause problems. In my opinion/experience.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

You are right JLowe69, most bad guys prey on the weak and unarmed when they can, these are the ones that dont really want to kill you, but on the orher hand there are some out there that plan on killing from the start, these are the ones that will pick an open carry first (as target) if they are at the place they intend to do wrong.Its just my opinon, if your going to carry a weapon you should be ready for all circumstances and have a plan on how and when to use your weapon. So many people carry a weapon with what I call "false pretense".


----------



## JLowe69 (Nov 30, 2011)

I get the theory pw, I just think the first scenario is by far most common. I elaborated in your other thread. I agree, planning, being prepared and aware are our best options by far.


----------



## loic (May 8, 2012)

Cz 75 sp-01 phantom. Its a 9mm, 18rds mag.









Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## immortalic (May 19, 2013)

I generally carry my kahr cm40 either IWB in the front or in a leather belt slide holster under my shirt. Sometimes I carry my full size p250 or the subcompact but rarely.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

THANKS EVERYONE, GOOD INPUT.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

i carry a sig sauer p250c in a nate squared iwb holster

looking for a good belt holster and belt

thinking about a desantis righ for open carry

im not a belt wearing person,but with summer here its hard to keep it concealed

and here in minnesota our license is a "carry license" so it doesnt have to be concealed

i also like the thought of one less move to gain access if needed(not having to lift a shirt)


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

SGB, go to www.thebeltman.net for one of the best carry belts I have found. They make them out of bull hide and are really tuff belts.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

1st choice -Glock Gen 4 model 27 40 cal - IWB Galco-129wcwith forward 30 degree cant.

2nd choice- Taurus PT-140 40 Cal- Uncle Mikes side Kick

3rd Colt Defender 45 lightweight only carry in winter IWB cross breed holster


----------



## Birdmanf250 (Feb 6, 2013)

Keep em coming. Soon enough I will have a CHL for the wife and I.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

This is mine


----------



## infantryman (Jun 4, 2013)

Springfield Xds, .45 ACP, and/or glock 19. After carrying a glock 19 on various deployments in some pretty rough conditions, there is no handgun on the planet that I have more faith in, even if it is ugly.


----------



## Traprdan (Jul 8, 2013)

Kimber raptor 2 crossbreed holster


----------

